# My little shop area



## S_J_H (Jan 29, 2008)

The old Iron-





The cnc machines-




Grinders-




Work bench-





Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work area Steve. I am envious of the space  A question tho... the metal band saw you have (in 3rd pic, grizzly green)... the stand looks different than mine. Is it the angle or do you have a custom stand?

I had found a set of plans for a stand for that style of bandsaw, that is a lot more sturdy than the one it comes with.

Eric


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope to have a shop that nice some day, thats beautiful.

My shop is more like a shack, but its still a fun place.

thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## S_J_H (Jan 30, 2008)

Eric, it's just a Grizzly 5x6 band saw. The stand is factory.
Thanks guys,
The shop area is my attached small 2 car garage. Only cars are no longer allowed in it. The machines slowly took over  .
But I have a 2.5 car detached garage for the cars. Only good thing about my house is the garage space.

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

S_J_H  said:
			
		

> Eric, it's just a Grizzly 5x6 band saw. The stand is factory.
> Thanks guys,
> The shop area is my attached small 2 car garage. Only cars are no longer allowed in it. The machines slowly took over  .
> But I have a 2.5 car detached garage for the cars. Only good thing about my house is the garage space.
> ...



In that case, HERE is a set of plans for a sturdier stand for you.

Eric


----------



## S_J_H (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link Eric,
 that does look like a much nicer and sturdier stand!


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve,

You have a real nice shop.

Kenny


----------



## nkalbrr (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice shop! The lathes in the 1st picture , who's the maker?. Also nice eye candy above the grey iron


----------



## S_J_H (Jan 31, 2008)

nkalbrr,
The 2 lathes in the 1st pic are of a South Bend 9A and an Artisan 11x24.
I rebuilt them both.
I posted a couple better pics of those lathes in this thread-
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=20.90

Steve


----------



## robert1352 (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a really nice shop!! ;D


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL - the ubiquitous eye-candy visible there in a couple of pix  

Oh and the calendar is nice too :


----------

